

Ask HN:  How have you been celebrating programmer's day? - gamebit07


======
nicholassmith
I wasn't even aware we had a programmers day, so I've spent my programmers day
cleaning up after someone who's getting no jelly and ice cream at this
programmers party.

------
espinchi
Programming, Motherfucker

~~~
espinchi
For those that don't know about the Programming, Motherfucker Manifesto, here
it is: <http://programming-motherfucker.com/>

~~~
RivieraKid
My favourite methodology, the only one that is not full of BS (I'm not
kidding).

~~~
thdn
Same here !

------
mapleoin
Did some programming.

------
megamark16
It's my birthday, so I'll be celebrating it with cake and ice cream :-)

~~~
pav3l
Happy birthday!

------
msg
Aw, usually programmer's day is my birthday, but it's a leap year.

I'm turning 100000 tomorrow.

------
jdpage
So far? Sitting through an 8:30am Stat class. Afterwards? Catching up on
sleep, then working on my research (by which I mean programming a bunch).

------
mbenjaminsmith
Wrote a notification system for Lua. Nothing exactly challenging but something
I plan on posting on github to save other programmers ~30 minutes.

------
Fletch137
Taking the rest of the week off, going on holiday to the Netherlands and
working on some long-standing items on my programming to do list.

------
flaie
I forwarded this to my boss. Waiting for approval.

------
cgil
I'll be at PennApps in a 48 hour hackathon. I encourage everyone else to get
out there and fix the world, one segfault at a time.

------
Achshar
Browsing HN and Reddit and writing some code and teaching a friend how to
code. Plus waiting for iPhone announcement.

------
city41
I took the entire week off and have been using the time to work on my game. My
fiancée doesn't understand at all :)

------
RivieraKid
Thinking about a new technically challenging project, that will help
programmers, who are also designers.

------
wattonen
if (isProgrammersDay) { beer++; }

~~~
gamebit07
i would prefer { ++beer; }

~~~
wattonen
why?

~~~
gamebit07
Pre increment being faster than post increment. Detailed article:
[http://www.sanity-
free.com/145/preincrement_vs_postincrement...](http://www.sanity-
free.com/145/preincrement_vs_postincrement_operators.html)

~~~
spacemanaki
Ok, pardon my ignorance, and I know this is really getting out into the
pedantry weeds, but that seems like a slightly bizarre post, at best
misleading, at worst even wrong.

Why would anyone chose A in that example? Does using pre- and post- increment
really result in different behavior for that example in C#? In other words, do
these really produce different output:

    
    
        for(int i = 0; i < 5; ++i) {
            Console.WriteLine(i);
        }
    
        for(int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
            Console.WriteLine(i);
        }
    

Answers to this question on StackOverflow indicate not:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/484462/difference-
between...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/484462/difference-between-i-
and-i-in-a-loop)

It seems like the example might have been supposed to be:

    
    
        for(int i = 0; i < 5; ) {
            Console.WriteLine(i++);
        }
    

Furthermore, is this even correct: "What is the order of operation? Declare,
loop body, compare, increment, loop body, compare, increment, .... " Surely
for loops in C# are the same in almost every other language, and the
comparison happens once before the body is ever executed?

I don't know anything about C#, but I think the suggestion to use one over the
other due to performance is pretty poor advice if applied in general. I doubt
incrementing an integer is a performance issue in many programs, and if it is
you should come to that conclusion after careful profiling. Granted, that post
makes the point that based on the C# spec one may be faster than the other,
but I still think there are more important things to spend time optimizing.

------
shrub
Learning new languages and SDKs (Go & Android). Planning the amazing hack of
my Nexus Q.

------
ajhai
Trying to build a web crawler :-)

------
sebslomski
You mean except the Brazilian dancers? Man, these lap dances can be pretty
disruptive...

------
znowi
I actually forgot about it. But, surprisingly, my mom called me and celebrated
:) Yay!

------
gavinlynch
What I do every other time I'm "programming": Perusing Hacker News... :p

------
el_cuadrado
They they programmers actually spend their time: bugfixing.

------
csmattryder
Wishing Programmer's Day was a national holiday.

------
saurabh
Had a haircut, shave and head massage.

------
bwsd
I'm designing a card for next year.

------
jaseemabid
Started work on my new startup :)

------
sp332
Shipping! :)

